# Idiots on Kickstarter Crowd Fund Potato Salad



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

Parody meets reality meets potato salad.

A prank to raise $10 for potato salad has reach epic laughter levels. The project has reached over $65k in pledged funding from Kickstarters.

Now they have enough funding to feed a small country.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad


----------



## MannDude (Jul 8, 2014)

What a rip-off, I'd had made the potato salad for half that.


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

Those fools with the Kickstarter are #stuckinohio and wish they had some i-da-hoes. Munchies did this...

Now they have enough cabbage to pave a path to the coast.... Free potato salad for all...


----------



## AuroraZero (Jul 8, 2014)

Is this where the summer hosts get their cash for their schemes? Man I could use that capital for a real kick starter.


----------



## TruvisT (Jul 8, 2014)

I always thought KickStarters had to pass some type of approval system to be posted so prove they were actually funding something of greater research value?


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, they recently removed it allowing for projects such as this.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome to the internet....In all seriousness there are kickstarters that actually need the money imo (EX: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1382923233/give-aiden-a-hand )


----------



## Chuck (Jul 9, 2014)

kickstarters is a joke now.


----------



## 5n1p (Jul 9, 2014)

That is lot of names to say out loud while making salad


----------



## drmike (Jul 9, 2014)

It's up past $70k now   Still listed on KickStarter.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 9, 2014)

drmike said:


> It's up past $70k now   Still listed on KickStarter.


This is insane. We're talking a decent living for a year, just because he asked for $10 to make potato salad. This guy has no legal obligations to the donors. He can just take the money and buy a _really_ nice car. By the time this is over, I wouldn't be at all surprised if he has enough for a nice house. Or two. Still 23 days left to go on this "project". And yet the ridiculous thing is that I find it so funny that I'm tempted to give him five bucks anyway.


----------



## drmike (Jul 9, 2014)

The Kickstarter campaign is like protest art.  Reminds me of Dewlance placing on top providers poll


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 9, 2014)

Well that's weird - he just dropped about $30k? Like @drmike said, he has $70k earlier, now he's down around $42k. Where'd all that money go?


----------



## VPSCorey (Jul 9, 2014)

People backing out


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 9, 2014)

FRCorey said:


> People backing out


I didn't think that was possible. And even if it is, why would so many people do it so suddenly? No, I think something else is up here.


----------



## drmike (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, something is afoul:



 
5,325

Backers

 
$43,619

pledged of $10 goal


 
23

days to go


----------



## drserver (Jul 10, 2014)

that will be one hell of a salad


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm going to start a kickstarter on tomato salad.


----------



## clarity (Jul 10, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> I'm going to start a kickstarter on tomato salad.


You should go with a nice seafood salad. I think you could get over $100,000 for that. It's classy.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 10, 2014)

How about a "project" to eat out 3 meals a day for one year? Nice and self-centered, should only need about $11,000 (365 day * 3 meals * $10/meal).


----------



## drmike (Jul 10, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> How about a "project" to eat out 3 meals a day for one year? Nice and self-centered, should only need about $11,000 (365 day * 3 meals * $10/meal).


$10 a meal is eating cheap ... but probably just running average....

I think most of us, the older among us, have been on this eating out project in the past for extended periods...

May I propose the LAUNDRY SUCKS, a new outfit each day of the year to avoid that dreaded washing of the filthy clothes...  Know multiple people who ran on that for years on end....


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 10, 2014)

According to  Kickstarter's T&C, you can't directly donate the money raised to charity. But if you buy a new oufit every day and donate it after wearing to goodwill or the like, that would work really well! I bet you could swing it, but that's a lot of shopping.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 10, 2014)

I for one think this is hilarious.

I am curious why it dropped so far so fast, though. Kickstarter does let people back out of pledges (it's just discouraged) and I can definitely believe plenty of people will do that on something like this once they think about it, but so many all at once? Maybe there was one huge fraudulent pledge or something.


----------



## S-Jack (Jul 13, 2014)

I read somewhere he's having to pay tax on that money!


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 13, 2014)

S-Jack said:


> I read somewhere he's having to pay tax on that money!


I would certainly imagine it would be taxed somewhere along the line, if he's honest. Kickstarter handles payments through Amazon Payments, which requires your SSN to sign up for tax reporting purposes. Anyway, with this all over the "news", you can be sure that ~$50,000 (as of now) is being watched closely.


----------



## drmike (Sep 30, 2014)

So the potato salad KickStarter.... It went up, then tax implications kicked in and dropped big chunk of money.

Well it was actually funded and a bunch happened:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/claudiakoerner/this-is-the-party-the-kickstarter-potato-salad-guy-threw-wit


----------

